# 1 year old female golden retriever in Bay Area, California needs home



## ssbon18 (Dec 21, 2009)

I stumbled across this ad on Craigslist if anyone can help:

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/sby/pet/1705815289.html


Her name is Smiley she is 1 year old loves kids loves to play very active if interested or have questions call me at 408-726-8172 

(Pictures in the link she is really pretty)


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just e-mailed contact info for Homeward Bound Golden Retriever Rescue.


----------

